# Fritz 12 Beginner Edition engine Problem



## ubuntu1967 (24. Januar 2015)

Ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig.
Ich habe Probleme mit Fritz 12 Beginner Edition (Schachspiel).
In Ubuntu 14.04.1 (64 Bit) habe ich wine 1.6.2 und damit Fritz 12 ... installiert.
Wenn ich Fritz 12 starte und die Fritz 12 Engine starten will 
51xfq7gtoji9.jpg auf fotos-hochladen.net
wird die zur Auswahl nicht angeboten.
Wie kann ich die Fritz 12 engine installieren oder umkopieren oder umbennen damit damit spielen kann?


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (25. Januar 2015)

Da steht doch Deep Fritz 12? Aber hab schon häufig Probleme mit Fritz 12 und Linux gelesen z.B Linux und Fritz 12


----------



## ubuntu1967 (25. Januar 2015)

Da steht doch Deep Fritz 12?  Ebend weil ich wollte ein Enginetounier machen gegen die Fritz 12 Engine.


----------



## ubuntu1967 (29. August 2015)

Nach mehr als ein halbes Jahr poste ich hier in der Hoffnung das mir jemand helfen kann.
Bei einer neuinstallation von Windows 7 (32 Bit) und Fritz 12 Beginner Edition funktioniert die Fritz 12 Engine immer noch nicht. 



Wer weiss rat?


----------

